
WSJ [Andy Kessler] – Cancer Screening by Grail - sradman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cancer-screening-leaps-forward-11593973586
======
sradman
Ungated full-text via archive.is [1]

> So Illumina spun out a new company named Grail in Menlo Park, Calif., to do
> what’s known as Circulating Cell-free Genome Atlas studies. [2]

[1] [http://archive.is/Jdbs7](http://archive.is/Jdbs7)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_biopsy#Types](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liquid_biopsy#Types)

